# abs delete in a corrado vr6



## matt_p_22 (Apr 6, 2010)

looking to delete my abs from my 93 vr6 corrado I was looking at the kit from dubnutz 
http://www.tdnparts.com/products/Non-ABS-Conversion-Kit..html 
but the bracket part number (357612209A) is no longer available. So my question is 1, does any have said bracket? or 2 can I use the bracket with the part number 3A1614123B. i think these came off of b4 passats? if so does anything need to be modified? and what do i exactly need to do this conversion? any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advanced :beer:


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

Any updates on this?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Brake-Booster-Bracket&p=85580545#post85580545




c3k said:


> $120 shipped in the continental US.
> 
> Part came out of a 5 speed '91 B3 16v Passat.


----------

